# How to: Removing Front Seats & Adding Storage Bins



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks to *darrylmg* for a couple of great write ups - 

For anyone who needs to remove their seats, this post includes how to disconnect the wiring and get the seats out of the car with out damaging anything. Word of caution - the seats are heavy and awkward, so this might be a two-person job to be on the safe side.









Removing Front Seats


Probably been covered off in other posts, but @SwissJetPilot specifically requested photos.:whistle: This is for a Coupe with electric heated (not electrically adjustable) seats, but I suspect for full electric seats there's either an extra connector or it is built into the existing blocks that...




www.ttforum.co.uk





As a bonus, here's another great post on how to install the bins that go under the seats. Part numbers are included.









Fitting under seat storage cubby bins / draws


Fitting under seat storage to my TTS coupe which has electrically heated (but not electrically adjustable) seats. I bought these storage bins used as a pair from eBay, they were part numbers 8J0881577 (right) and 8J0882628 (left). However, I found that the above part numbers do not match with...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

